# Northwest Iowa Snow



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Clean driveway twice and one more time maybe sat. morning about foot and half so far and talking 6-11 in. more tonight. I think I might need a bigger blower(HA HA) John deere 1145 and a 47in. blower doing great one drift was 5 1/2 foot deep at one driveway. A few poeple called a said to clean the drivewqy when the snow is done. Merry christmas to everone.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

As wet as the crap was a snowblower doing all the work work have sucked. It was bad enough with a blade.


----------

